
I ♥ Py - home - barlog
http://www.iheartpy.com/
======
sswezey
Before I can even test it out, it asks for Google account permissions - and
that's where I stopped.

Don't ask for permissions before I can even play with it.

------
recuter
A few notes:

I liked the presentation, swanky.

I liked it a lot less that this required permissions to my google account, I
don't like doing that, reluctantly gave it my alt. Why is this necessary?

Your linked personal website is down.

I think I like this anyway. Kudos. Will play with it some and report back.

Edit: nope, don't bother - this is just a funny skin for an iPython notebook,
the tutorial goes nowhere.

------
damncabbage
I'm sorry, but using this site is giving me a headache.

(I'm reminded of crazy full-page animated flash apps.)

------
madmax108
I ♥ Py, but I ♥ my privacy more ...

Why on earth do you need my Google acoount permissions? And what does this
offer me that any other online compiler walkthrough doesn't? You need to
concentrate on that rather than swankyness (which clearly, this site gets
right!)

------
toomuchcoffee
But if Python really ♥'d you back, it'd at least attempt to offer something
resembling first-class Unicode support.

~~~
briancurtin
Try <http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.3.0/>

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Thanks; I'll give it a whirl.

------
streptomycin
Wow, that website is annoying to use. Even if it wasn't glitchy, it would
still be pretty annoying I think.

------
drats
Broken HTML, demands Google login. Flagged.

------
wavesounds
I think the criticism is all too negative. If you click instructions it says
the app is pre-beta. I like these compiler in your browser walk through
tutorials. Just wanted to say I think this has potential.

~~~
srbravo1
agreed :)

------
heretohelp
This is ridiculously unusable.

